# Solved: Very slow Copy Paste, Windows 7



## DLLitteer (Nov 26, 2010)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7500 @ 2.93GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4095 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GE, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 462417 MB, Free - 250429 MB; D: Total - 14519 MB, Free - 1996 MB; N: Total - 305242 MB, Free - 183818 MB; 
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, Benicia, 1.01, MS1C94R70200105
Antivirus: Norton Security Suite, Updated and Enabled

I am having periodic, but frequent problem with a simple copy / paste causing the application to hang up for 15 to more than 60 seconds on each step of the copy and paste. I have experienced this problem in MS Excel 2007 and in Adobe Photoshop 8.0. Just copying a simple single cell in Excel with a number in it to the clipboard may take as long as 15 seconds and that long again to paste the clipboard content to another cell. In Photoshop Elements, I frequently copy the Caption from one picture to another. I have noticed that if I attempt a copy / paste after editing photos, the program will hang up indefinitely. Closing the Elements Organizer and Editor and then restarting the application will allow me to copy & paste normally. 

Any idea how to fix this problem? Thanks for any help. Dwayne


----------



## bombolinis (Nov 20, 2010)

Your PC may be overloaded with junk. Download and run "Malewarebytes", Download and run Ad-Aware, Scan for Virus with your AV. Then download and run ATFCleaner. When finished run a chkdsk. Let me know it it helped.


----------



## DLLitteer (Nov 26, 2010)

I did all of the things you recommended. It seems to have helped, at least for now. Thanks, Dwayne


----------



## bombolinis (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello, You may also want to use this tool once a month or so to clean out your temporary folder. Download it and run it as described once a month or as you like. TFC Down load here > http://oldtimer.geekstogo.com/TFC.exe

I hope This will further keep you PC lean and clean.

Ciao.


----------

